# Apple must publish notice that Samsung didn’t copy iPad (UK)



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 20, 2012)

A judge ordered Apple to publish a notice on their site stating that Samsung didn’t copy designs for the iPad. The notice is supposed to outline the recent court decisions that said that Samsung's Galaxy tablets did not infringe the iPad's design. A lawyer for Cupertino, California-based Apple said to the court, "No company likes to refer to a rival on its website."

http://www.bloomberg...judge-says.html


*LMFAO! *


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 20, 2012)

that's just fucking gold!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 20, 2012)

Priceless. I would love to see a new thread made showing when this is done. Just you wait and see though, Apple will find a loop hole or put it somewhere so obscure on their site.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 20, 2012)

> No company likes to refer to a rival on its website.








It had to be done.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

ITT: Apple haters


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2012)

Please people, when (if) the notice is up, make a screenshot. We must have evidence of this glorious moment and share it for safekeeping, for the future generations. 

*EDIT:* Oh, raulpica, you and your shadow-edits! Your previous post was so much better.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 20, 2012)

Amazing.

Maybe if this is the kind of punishment doled out (the courts make sure it's prominent and not obscure), we'll see less companies pulling this shit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> ITT: Apple haters



Oh please, this is just people being glad to finally see justice done to apple who seemed to let all the power go to their head.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > ITT: Apple haters
> ...


Okay, lemme make this example. You create a new revolutionary product. You start making heaps of money.

Then, someone who has never ever cared of the field in which your invention is, starts making a clone. Which could even be called a rip-off by someone, so much similiar that thing is.

_Would you sit there, looking at those people stealing your profits?_ No, you wouldn't.

_Would you sue their asses, and demand them to stop?_ Yes, you would.


But hey, everyone thinks Apple has way too much money - but let me tell you something, for a company (and investors) money isn't EVER enough. They aren't a small indie developer, they're a multinational. They NEED more money.

Somehow, the general Apple hate makes everyone forget that they need to protect their IPs, too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


but Samsung didn't steal anything the courts proved it


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Okay, lemme make this example. You create a new revolutionary product. You start making heaps of money.
> 
> Then, someone who has never ever cared of the field in which your invention is, starts making a clone. Which could even be called a rip-off by someone, so much similiar that thing is.
> 
> ...


Okay, if that's the case, we should only have one brand of a personal computer, one brand of a phone and... well, one brand of each and every product on the planet "because someone was first". There are some things that are patentable, for example complete devices with very specified specs, that cannot be copied and are protected by law... and there are concepts. A tablet is a concept - is a form-factor, an idea of a flat, portable computer. You can't protect that, it's like protecting a colour.

As long as the specs and the technology used vary and the physical appereance is disinguishable upon examination, we cannot talk about a rip-off in this case. The idea of a "tablet" has been around for ages, think back to early science fiction. Hell, think back to Space Odyssey - they're wielding iPad's right there! 

Besides... Tablet PC? *cough cough*


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...








Please. Look at the screen borders. The general size. The screen border colour. The screen border made of glass.

And theeeen.... THIS







Foxi4 said:


> Okay, if that's the case, we should only have one brand of a personal computer, one brand of a phone and... well, one brand of each and every product on the planet "because someone was first". There are some things that are patentable, for example complete devices with very specified specs, that cannot be copied and are protected by law... and there are concepts. A tablet is a concept - is a form-factor, an idea of a flat, portable computer. You can't protect that, it's like protecting a colour.
> 
> As long as the specs and the technology used vary and the physical appereance is disinguishable upon examination, we cannot talk about a rip-off in this case. The idea of a "tablet" has been around for ages, think back to early science fiction. Hell, think back to Space Odyssey - they're wielding iPad's right there!
> 
> Besides... Tablet PC? *cough cough*


You're missing the point. The iPad is different from a tablet PC. Look above.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The idea of a "tablet" has been around for ages, think back to early science fiction. Hell, think back to Space Odyssey - they're wielding iPad's right there!


appl$ also did NOT invent the tablet they have been out WAY before their ipads. google motion computing.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 20, 2012)

One word; cars.

I mean what with the wheels all being round and the door handles all being the same shape and the windshields and most having four doors and a stereo in the same place and blah blah blah...

Tablets are products that should fall under the same rules as the majority of other products.  Apple and other companies, however, like to pretend they don't (same goes for phones).  This is a dose of reality to Apple, which is welcome.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...



Except the iPad wasn't revolutionary, and not to mention, Samsung has always been in that field.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> *Photos*


You are missing my point. We're talking about a given form-factor. I see distinguishable features between the two, and if a glass border of the screen and a wide plug are all you're going by in your argument, you may already ask the inventor of the TV Remote to sue Nintendo and Sony for stealing his idea of "a pole with buttons that you point at stuff with".

The technology is vastly different, and while I agree that the exterior may be similar, it is not the same. For the untrained eye, 80% of cars look exactly the same - it's stuff on 4 wheels that moves after all, but you don't see any lawsuits because of it.

I can see your point and I am _sure_ that the iPad's success _inspired_ Samsung engineers to make the devices look the way they look and perhaps it was a bad move, but I'm far from calling it a rip-off, moreso a trend in design.



Rydian said:


> One word; cars.
> 
> I mean what with the wheels all being round and the door handles all being the same shape and the windshields and most having four doors and a stereo in the same place and blah blah blah...
> 
> Tablets are products that should fall under the same rules as the majority of other products.  Apple and other companies, however, like to pretend they don't (same goes for phones).  This is a dose of reality to Apple, which is welcome.


Blasted Rydian comes in and steals my argument while I'm still typing! *shakes fist*


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

Rydian said:


> One word; cars.
> 
> I mean what with the wheels all being round and the door handles all being the same shape and the windshields and most having four doors and a stereo in the same place and blah blah blah...
> 
> Tablets are products that should fall under the same rules as the majority of other products.  Apple and other companies, however, like to pretend they don't (same goes for phones).  This is a dose of reality to Apple, which is welcome.


Cars have a lot more things on which they can vary - headlights, interns, bumpers. A different engine. It's really difficult to make a 1:1 copy of a car. OR even a 60% copy. 

It's just a lot less definite field.

EDIT: Screw it, you Apple nay-sayers will just continue this for AGES. I'll let you guys think what you want while I'll enjoy my Android tablet


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> And theeeen.... THIS


So a tablet connector used by pretty much every company due to its slim design and uh...a USB cable?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

soulx said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > And theeeen.... THIS
> ...


I'll just reply to this one. Every single tablet out there uses mini-B USB or micro-B USB. Why create a form factor SO similiar to Apple?

Heh, coincidences!


----------



## Rydian (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Cars have a lot more things on which they can vary - headlights, interns, bumpers.


And there's things that vary on these tablets, too.  The volume controls, headphone jack (location, whether it exists, which size jack, etc.), MicroSD slot or not, HDMI or not...



raulpica said:


> A different engine. It's really difficult to make a 1:1 copy of a car. OR even a 60% copy.


But this case isn't about the internals (which vary widely between Apple tablets and non-apple tablets anyways).



raulpica said:


> EDIT: Screw it, you Apple nay-sayers will just continue this for AGES. I'll let you guys think what you want while I'll enjoy my Android tablet


Apple's logic is stupid, even the courts recognize it and are punishing Apple for such a frivolous suit (which is the point of this thread).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Screw it, you Apple nay-sayers will just continue this for AGES. I'll let you guys think what you want _*while I'll enjoy my Android tablet*_


_We've been trolled! We've been trolled! We have probably been told: "don't reply to this guy, he is just getting a rise, out of you!" Yes it's true, We respond and that's his cue, to start trouble on the double while he strokes his manly stubble. We've been trolled! We've been trolled! We should've probably just folded, when the only winning move was not to play!!! And yet we kept on trying, mindlessly replying! We've been trolled! We've been trolled! Have a nice day!_


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I'll enjoy my Android tablet


why are you even defending apple if you use android?!


----------



## Rydian (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I'll just reply to this one. Every single tablet out there uses mini-B USB or micro-B USB. Why create a form factor SO similiar to Apple?
> 
> Heh, coincidences!


Um, no?  My Transformer Prime's connector looks like the images, too.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

Rydian said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Cars have a lot more things on which they can vary - headlights, interns, bumpers.
> ...


Apple just went WAY too far, but it was to prove their point that competitors should vary their products, instead of mimicking the classical Apple look just to steal a few more customers.



Bladexdsl said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I'll enjoy my Android tablet
> ...


Just because I'm sick tired of the entire Apple bashing. I mean, people aren't caring ONE single bit that Apple got bitch-slapped for doing something stupid.

They're rejoicing because it's Apple getting slapped. It's pure mindless hatred. I see that in EVERY single Apple thread.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 20, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I'll enjoy my Android tablet
> ...



Because he believes Apple is in the right, regardless of what he's using. It's called having a balanced outlook as opposed to blatant fanboyism!

I don't happen to agree with him, but I see no good coming from getting involved in one of 'these' debates.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 20, 2012)

you don't defend the enemy!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> (...) instead of mimicking the classical Apple look just to steal a few more customers.


I can agree with that, I don't like mimicry either, however I do like the black, glossy, glass look. Perhaps if Samsung uses sharper, more definite lines rather then curves it'll be less "Apple-y" while still contemporary as today they're balancing on a thin red line between copying and not copying - it'd be better for them if they found their own style indeed... but I'm far from raising the "plagiarism!" flag - I can still see some "defining" features on their Tab that the iPad does not have, so I can't say they look "exactly the same".


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> you don't defend the enemy!


Aaand this is exactly why I posted that 



Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > (...) instead of mimicking the classical Apple look just to steal a few more customers.
> ...


Indeed. I was just trying to prove where Apple is coming from.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 20, 2012)

if you use android your one of us not one of them!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...



But wasn't you who said that they are companies and they are in it for the money and that having a lot of money is never enough money?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said:
> ...


Sure, but I'm for innovative products. Look at the Lumia 900. A smartphone which is substantially different from all the "post-iPhone" smartphones. That's good.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jul 20, 2012)

Instead of Apple trying to deter all of Samsung's customers away with legal actions, they should have just made a superior product. Then they wouldn't have to worry about losing customers.

Got what they deserved for trying to abuse the patent system.

If some other company can market something extremely similar with lower costs, my hats off to them.


----------



## nando (Jul 20, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> Instead of Apple trying to deter all of Samsung's customers away with legal actions, they should have just made a superior product. Then they wouldn't have to worry about losing customers.
> 
> Got what they deserved for trying to abuse the patent system.
> 
> If some other company can market something extremely similar with lower costs, my hats off to them.




it doesn't matter what apple makes, samsung will always have very similar products that look just like apple's ready to go. it would not be smart for apple to radically change every product they have for the sake of foiling copy cats. what product should they make? should they get rid of they iphone, put a ridiculous tail on it? what do you suggest as "superior" product?

samsung has blatantly admitted to copying products, their own lawyer couldn't even distinguish their tabs from apples. my guess is that the judge is a GBATemper.


the world seems to have very short term memory, but when the ipad came out, most of the world laughed at it, a great majority here in the temp argue that it was a stupid device with a stupid name and served no purpose in the technology world and now all the apple haters act like that never happened and that the state of current tablets has always been and would of been even if apple didn't exist.


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 20, 2012)

the big "samsung" slapped on the top of that thing is what tipped me off to it not being an Ipad. I really can't see the confusion which would make apple need to defend thier selves


----------



## Zetta_x (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm just saying, if I go buy a tablet; I'm going to buy an Android. Apple is not losing any customers because of a similar design, they will be losing customers because they simply didn't offer what I wanted.

Now when it comes to pick an Android tablet, I'm going to pick whatever one optimizes performance for the cost.

---

If I wanted an IOS tablet, I would buy Apple. Once again, Samsung wouldn't have stole a customer.

---

If I wasn't sure whether to buy an IOS or Android tablet, I will look whatever gives the best performance for it's cost. If Samsung offers cheaper but equal tablets then I may go with Samsung. If Apple owns cheaper tablets, then I would go with Apple.

Superior in terms of performance, usability, and costs.

===

The only customers Samsung is stealing are the ones who have no idea what to pick and it's just by chance it was samsung over their looking product. I argue the effect of this type of people is insignificant and Apple was just trying to exploit this idea.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Apple just went WAY too far
> [...]
> They're rejoicing because it's Apple getting slapped.


The second is because of the first.

Apple went way too far here, to the point that the courts demand they do something like this.  The fact that this sort of punishment is being doled out shows _there's a serious problem with Apple's behavior_.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder if there were any biased opinions in this ruling. I guess that's the advantage of having old Judges when it comes to technology


----------



## ferofax (Jul 20, 2012)

Glad to see Apple spanked for being a bully. I understand that they're just defending what they think was theirs, but that's the problem--they think everything is theirs. And most of the time, they don't need to prove it, they just have to steamroll everybody long enough and hard enough.

Nobody likes a bully. Nobody. Not even their friends.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jul 20, 2012)

Apple didn't invent the tablet. Also, Samsung aren't the only one with their tablet on the market, but it seems Apple are retarded and only going after them.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jul 20, 2012)

Justice has been.. or better be served!


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > *Photos*
> ...



Maybe it's because it's not the late 1800's or early 1900's


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


30-Pin connectors are required as tablets take a higher charging voltage than phones. If you want unified charging and data on a tablet, the use of 30-pin connectors is mandatory.


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 20, 2012)

Glad to see Apple losing these cases. Maybe then they'll stop chasing companies with flimsy patents on things such as 'slide-to-unlock' which they didn't create, but patented as their IP anyway. Scum, the lot of them.


----------



## Adr990 (Jul 20, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> 30-Pin connectors are required as tablets take a higher charging voltage than phones. If you want unified charging and data on a tablet, the use of 30-pin connectors is mandatory.



A 'matrix' USB desing still only uses the 4 pins of the USB port itself.
Besides using the USB the power rate max is 5v, 500mA.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 20, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


I think my brain imploded a bit reading that...


----------



## lostdwarf (Jul 20, 2012)

Linkiboy said:


> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...



Also the form factor looks the same purely because these tablets are so thin.  Spreading out the pins into a thin row along one side allows them to make thin tablets.  It is a physical need that they look this way.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 20, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> 30-Pin connectors are required as tablets take a higher charging voltage than phones. If you want unified charging and data on a tablet, the use of 30-pin connectors is mandatory.


To comment on this, neither the first-gen iPad or Transformer Prime I've got will charge via USB on the PC because they need more power than 2.0 will supply (according to specs)... so they need to use USB-wall chargers (the iPad worked with a generic one I've got, but the TF Prime needs me to use the one it came with, likely because it drains even more to run).

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Look at the Lumia 900. A smartphone which is substantially different from all the "post-iPhone" smartphones. That's good.


Looks quite a bit like the Droid Bionic IMO

edit: droid razr too


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 20, 2012)

Apple what you did was lie...and lying about somebody is a very bad thing to do. Now I want you to go over to Samsung's house and apoligize. After you get done with that, I want you to go to everyone's house in the neighborhood and knock on their door and tell them that Apple did not steal your idea...MARCH, MISTER!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Mine does that without a 30-pin connector. Also, WHY 30-pin just like Apple? Why not 40? Why not 28?

Coincidences, I tell ya!

EDIT: Apple is 30. Argument invalid, I guess  Still, mine charges with a normal miniUSB, even while requiring 2A (which is WAY more than 500mA supplied by USB).


----------



## Rydian (Jul 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Apple what you did was lie...and lying about somebody is a very bad thing to do. Now I want you to go over to Samsung's house and apoligize. After you get done with that, I want you to go to everyone's house in the neighborhood and knock on their door and tell them that Apple did not steal your idea...MARCH, MISTER!


In cases like this the companies are literally making claims about what other companies have done.  This damages the image of the other companies, and if it's found to not be true in court, most people who have seen the public accusations won't know about it.

You know, like when people are accused of pedophilia.  Anybody else remember this thread?
http://gbatemp.net/topic/328801-child-pornography-case-that-caused-3ds-doa-sale-ban-finally-over/
Guy goes to court for "child porn".  Turns out he's a professional translator for many anime series.  Also only one image out of the group is determined to be pornographic, it's hentai, and the court acquits him, refusing to charge him criminally for one hentai image.

Yet in the thread you can see tons of people insulting the guy and talking about how it makes them sick.
Why?  Simply because _he was being accused_ of the crime.

The average person doesn't know what the justice system in most countries is about.  You tell them somebody (they don't know) is being accused of something, and they think the person's guilty, not realizing that the entire point of the court case is to determine if they are or not.  _An accusation is a damn powerful thing, and the courts know it._  Hell, lying in a court of law can get you up to five years in jail in the US, the court systems of other countries don't buy that shit either.

Apple needs to do this for two reasons.
1 - To officially retract their claims and help heal some of the damage to Samsung's image that they directly caused.
2 - To hopefully get Apple to not pull this shit in the future.




Spoiler










^ - Think that kid's going to be quick to lie to her dad next time, or do you think public embarrassment is going to take a step towards mending her ways?


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2012)

And this is what the notice will look like: 




According to the court ruling in the recent Apple VS Samsung case we must inform the public that

*iPADS ARE WAY COOLER THAN SAMSUNG TABLETS*
and Samsung are not plagiarists, but merely tryhard wannabes. 

It's official. 
The court ruled thus.​


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


>







Well shit, Apple had better start suing ASUS now because my Nexus 7 also has a glass border and a front mounted camera and is rectangular in shape!




ThePowerOutage said:


> 30-Pin connectors are required as tablets take a higher charging voltage than phones. If you want unified charging and data on a tablet, the use of 30-pin connectors is mandatory.




Almost every single tablet I've seen these days does not take more voltage than a phone - almost everything is USB specced 5v.  Amperage, yes, they often take more than a phone - my Galaxy Nexus wants a 1A charge, yet my Nexus 7 tablet wants a 2A charge - however, neither have any complaints about charging from my powered USB hub overnight. (edit - over a microUSB connection, nonetheless)


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Well shit, Apple had better start suing ASUS now because my Nexus 7 also has a glass border and a front mounted camera and is rectangular in shape!


I don't think Apple will sue anyone else, right now. I mean, they're already sueing and BEING sued by far too many companies.

Also, they're suing Samsung because they were the first to start mimicking their look (look at the Galaxy S1) - and also because they're the only other major Tablet/Smartphone manufacturer. ASUS is much smaller in comparison.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 20, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> > ThePowerOutage said:
> ...


My Kindle is thinner than any tablet Samsung or Apple has and uses a MicroUSB. I also have an Apple 30-pin next to me, and its not thinner than a MicroUSB cable.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jul 20, 2012)

Linkiboy said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiboy said:
> ...



since when can you compare a kindle to an ipad?  Think of the difference in power.  thats why kindle can use usb.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> > lostdwarf said:
> ...


Huh, it's not like the device is POWERED by USB. It just uses it to recharge (so a lower "power" is fine, it just takes longer to recharge).


----------



## CharlesHoy (Jul 20, 2012)

Haha! That's brilliant! Cant wait to read it!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 20, 2012)

I may have got the specifics wrong, but charging and docking are the reasons behind 40/30 pin connectors.
Not to try and look like apple. And seriously, if your resorting to using the appearance of a charging connector as a case of cloning, then you really need to stop and think about just how pedantic you're been.


----------



## boombox (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, screw you Apple!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 20, 2012)

This ruling is freakin' hilarious BUT I think it should never have been made. I hate the constant Patent Wars being waged in the mobile computing field as much as any other but this ruling makes no sense and has no precedent. To my knowledge no other company has had to make public statements renouncing what they have said before. Why? Because losing the lawsuit should be enough. Apple don't run public slander campaigns against Samsung and others pointing out that they're stolen products the only people who see these crazy statements Apple have been making are watching tech sites and have seen that they lost the case. These public statements are going to hurt the company's other lawsuits all over the world. This is doing way too much harm to Apple as a company to be allowed to go through.

As for the copying: The front of tablets all look the same, yes. Why? All screens have some sort of bezel on them to hide wires. When you have a touchscreen device it looks a lot cleaner to have this bezel covered by the same glass. This is simply a design trend, not something that Apple can patent or say is directly copied. The back of the device looks different enough to me. As for the dock connector. I agree, its very similar to Apple's and possibly the most blatent act of copying in this suit but its not enough to cause irreparable damage to Apple's market share.


----------



## funem (Jul 20, 2012)

I have Apple and Android tech in my house, so I am not biased in any way.

Just facts here but Apple have not created anything, they themselves take existing tech and "Applize" it, they didnt invent the tablet, they didnt invent the cable look that everyone keeps reffering to, thats the same look as the cable on my old pocket PC, they didnt invent the mp3 player and they certainly didnt invent the swipe to unlock.

What I hate is that the main line they use is that they are "protecting their own intellectual property", they didnt invent it, so they shouldn't own it. The fact now is they are all getting as bad as each other.You cant copyright a look and feel if you didnt invent it. Its a touch screen with icons on it. Go to an android device its home screen has widgets, they never use that type image in court, probably because it would look silly when Apples legal team stretch the image.

Personally I hope this will be a kick up the ass for all of them, its been a long time coming.


Facts
First mp3 player - http://en.wikipedia....le_media_player
First Swipe to unlock on a phone Neonode M1N -

Tablet Compting - http://en.wikipedia....Tablet_computer


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> I may have got the specifics wrong, but charging and docking are the reasons behind 40/30 pin connectors.
> Not to try and look like apple. And seriously, if your resorting to using the appearance of a charging connector as a case of cloning, then you really need to stop and think about just how pedantic you're been.


Now now... The Apple 30-pin connector makes sense as it has a plethora of connections in it: http://pinouts.ru/PortableDevices/ipod_pinout.shtml

That said, what use does have an Android tablet for an hefty FORTY pin connector?

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/62103014/Photos/Asus%20Transformer/Pinout%20Pic.jpg

Only 18 pins used on 40. Nice. Of which most of the pins are just redundant. Something draining 2A max doesn't really need 5 GND wires.

I'll say it again - there was simply no need for a 40 pin connector on an Android tablet. It was just a stylistical thing. They just wanted to be one of the cool kids having a 20+ pin slim connector.


----------



## nando (Jul 20, 2012)

funem said:


> I have Apple and Android tech in my house, so I am not biased in any way.
> 
> Just facts here but Apple have not created anything, they themselves take existing tech and "Applize" it,




but this "Applelizing" to them is worth protecting and it is what samsung is copying and yes you can't really patent it that's why they attack on the things they can no matter how petty. apple spends a ton of money on design (steve payed the logo designer for next 100,000 dollars), i know because i worked for them and it is really shitty for other companies to just take the look of something else. and the simply apple design takes a lot more work than you think. i know because i have worked on apple store designs. the attention to detail is excruciating and most clients would just say "well can't we just caulk that seam? use plexy instead of glass? do we really need this glass to be edgeless? this frame looks nice and it's cheap!"

it is extremely hard to do clean simple design and the initial costs of fabricating products like that is risky and no company would do it if apple didn't try it and succeeded first. samsung makes components for apple, like the screens, so once they made it for apple it is extremely easy for them to replicate the results for their own devices.

and yes all the materials and technologies are out there. Good Design is not about inventing completely new products, it's about gathering and editing and putting everything that is available together just right and that includes leaving out features that may be important to some out of the picture.

i have consulted for compaq and another company i'm not mentioning because i still do work for them and they literally say "can you make it more Apple-like?" but in the end they aren't willing to pony up the money to make things as nice.

edit: and when i say it's hard to do clean simple design, i don't meant "visualize" it. that's extremely easy to do. anyone with half a brain can dream up beautiful simple displays with no bevels and the perfect thinness. Design is in how to build it for real


----------



## funem (Jul 20, 2012)

You cant Applize a technology and call it yours. They Patented swipe to unlock, which they copied and didnt invent or have the original idea for, then sued people for using it. You cant do that without causing hostility. If you use Andoid and Apple product you can easily see they cant be confused. Apple didnt invent the icon look and feel anyway, its been around for years before they had even the ipod touch. When they invent something unique (which I doubt will ever happen) then they have to rights to go after people who copy it, they blatently use other peoples ideas and claim it as their own, that is the only thing I dislike about Apple, its not their products, its not the cost of them, its their attitude

This is a good article on the subject -

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/02/if-android-is-a-stolen-product-then-so-was-the-iphone/


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> > I may have got the specifics wrong, but charging and docking are the reasons behind 40/30 pin connectors.
> ...


Those 18 pins are for the standard USB cable. The laptop dock and other docks make use of the other pins.
They're not redundant. Just not used in the data cable.

It's a ridiculously absurd suggestion that an OEM would use a dock connector just to look like Apple. It's required. Sure, they might use a few less pins than the have available, but mobile OEMs are not like Nintendo, inventing new connector every five minutes. Making a standard that can last several generations is general practise.

Not even china rip off the Apple cable in their tabs. (At least, not what I've seen, and I've had used about 20 different Chinese tablets in the past year)


----------



## Rydian (Jul 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> That said, what use does have an Android tablet for an hefty FORTY pin connector?


Well my Transformer Prime uses it to connect to the dock, which has a built-in keyboard, USB port, full-size SD card slot (in addition to the MicroSD on the side of the tablet itself), and a second battery in it.

http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Transformer-Prime-Mobile-Docking/dp/B00685ZDB2


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 20, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> > lostdwarf said:
> ...


lol


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

Rydian said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > That said, what use does have an Android tablet for an hefty FORTY pin connector?
> ...


Looking good. I remember searching for the dock pinout, but it looks like I just got the data cable


----------



## giavol (Jul 20, 2012)

You cant blame Samsung for making a better product. The Galaxy s III looks 100 times better than the Iphone 4s.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 20, 2012)

giavol said:


> You cant blame Samsung for making a better product. The Galaxy s III looks 100 times better than the Iphone 4s.


That's your opinion. In other people's opinions, iPhone 4S looks far better (including mine). [However, I wouldn't use the iPhone because I dislike iOS and much, much prefer Android].


----------



## Pleng (Jul 21, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > ThePowerOutage said:
> ...



Dude. what's happening here is you're making absurd claims, raulpica is then going away and doing his research to prove you wrong, and then you're just skipping the research step and going straight ahead and making even more absurd claims - making yourself look very silly in the process. Think before you post, really!


----------



## Excelsiior (Jul 21, 2012)

raulpica said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...



No, samsung is using this format for ages for its portable media players. Even before IPad existed - just have a look at samsung t10 or r1 if you want some newer device.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 21, 2012)

Excelsiior said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Kinda different, doncha think?





(and guys, this is how you do a cable without making it look Apple-style)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Excelsiior said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


That's also how you make a connector obscenely large.


----------



## iFish (Jul 21, 2012)

giavol said:


> You cant blame Samsung for making a better product. The Galaxy s III looks 100 times better than the Iphone 4s.


Yeah. That plastic looks REALLY sexy, man. It feels so elegant and nice in the hand like it's made from quality material.


----------



## Lastly (Jul 21, 2012)

iFish said:


> giavol said:
> 
> 
> > You cant blame Samsung for making a better product. The Galaxy s III looks 100 times better than the Iphone 4s.
> ...



iSheep say Bahaha.

Plastic Back -> Interchangeable Battery
Plastic Back -> Ability To Change Sim WIthout ToothPick
Plastic Back -> An External SD Card
Plastic Back -> No "Can you hear me?"
Plastic Back -> NFC


----------



## iFish (Jul 21, 2012)

Lastly said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > giavol said:
> ...


iSheep? I use a Galaxy Nexus  But I can admire when a phone honestly looks and feel like a well built device.


-The battery, while it's not a simple drop-in replacement, still looks pretty easy to replace (on the iPhone 4/4S)
-Changing the SIM without a toothpick/paper clip/SIM ejector tool/etc.: Not everyone travels frequently, and you can't even use SIM cards with CDMA-only phones.
- External SD Card: Not all Samsung phones have that
-NFC: (Personally, I'm not a fan of NFC to begin with, so I have a biased view) It's no more convenient than credit cards (well, you may/may not have to sign), and it's mostly just an excuse to flash your smartphone to potential thieves (not that flashing a credit card isn't subject to the same problem)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 21, 2012)

you guys are still raving on about the god damn plugs?!?!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2012)

iFish said:


> Lastly said:
> 
> 
> > iFish said:
> ...



I'm going to forego my typical flamage in apple threads, and instead say that I dislike iPhones simply because of their small size and the fact that iOS is limited in what you can do as it is more closed of an operating system than Android.  Also, the iOS interface makes no sense to me.



Bladexdsl said:


> you guys are still raving on about the god damn plugs?!?!



PLUGS ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS MAN.  BACK OFF.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Jul 21, 2012)

Apple is just gonna find some loophole so they don't have to say that Samsung didn't rip them off.

Android provides ease and customization while iOS is restrictive and strict, I would provide a video but i'm sure somehow apple fans would still be able to argue against that.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 21, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Android provides ease and customization while iOS is restrictive and strict, I would provide a video but i'm sure somehow apple fans would still be able to argue against that.


To many people, it doesn't matter.  Check out the ipad commercials and what they focus on.  They portray it as a portable device you can browse the internet on, listen to music on, stuff like that.  That's the kind of stuff people expect when they buy an ipad, and that's what they get.  They get a device that's good at what it was designed to do.  It's restrictive so techies like us might not like them, but for the average person the ipad does what they need and does it fluently.

Apple may have great marketing, but even they can't sell absolute shit (check out lists of their failed products for plenty of examples).  The iPad is a decent device in it's own right for the target audience.


----------



## iFish (Jul 21, 2012)

In my opinion, I still consider Android more aimed towards the geeks than the audience Apple is targeting iOS devices towards. I mean, Android is still like a science project(Stock form). It's gotten more usable in 4.x though. I mean, I love Android(as an OS. App ecosystem is a different story) but you can't say it's so easy that somebody without any technology experience could just pick it up and comprehend it. Unlike iOS which just makes sense from the get-go to most people.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 21, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Excelsiior said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


That's how you make a connector in the early 2000's. Not how you make connector now. Its just fugly.

In short, 40 pin connectors are not a design statement. They are functional.
If you can come up with a 40 pin connector that looks modern, doesn't look like and apple connector, and can be used to dock a 10.1 inch tab, well your a better man than me. And any of Samsung and Asus' designers.


----------



## giavol (Jul 21, 2012)

iFish said:


> giavol said:
> 
> 
> > You cant blame Samsung for making a better product. The Galaxy s III looks 100 times better than the Iphone 4s.
> ...


what i meant, was the screen looks very good on it.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 21, 2012)

giavol said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > giavol said:
> ...


Have you _seen _the screen on an iPhone 4S? It is incredible. That is all.


----------



## giavol (Jul 21, 2012)

SifJar said:


> giavol said:
> 
> 
> > iFish said:
> ...


Yes i own one, maybe that is the reason why i like the samsung more because i dont have it(i´m a bit of o hoarder  ). Still the bigger screen looks way better.It has the perfect size.

Of course all of this is my opinion.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Jul 21, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Android provides ease and customization while iOS is restrictive and strict, I would provide a video but i'm sure somehow apple fans would still be able to argue against that.
> ...


I understand your point but in that sense it looks more to be better marketing on Apples's part than actually selling a better product. Its a shame that advertising for Android is a little scattered since they vary a bit too much to advertise a single product otherwise i'm sure Android would be doing better than iOS is.



iFish said:


> In my opinion, I still consider Android more aimed towards the geeks than the audience Apple is targeting iOS devices towards. I mean, Android is still like a science project(Stock form). It's gotten more usable in 4.x though. I mean, I love Android(as an OS. App ecosystem is a different story) but you can't say it's so easy that somebody without any technology experience could just pick it up and comprehend it. Unlike iOS which just makes sense from the get-go to most people.


Actually my first smartphone was an Android and to me it was the easiest to use and much easier to customize to my liking which to me has always been the best bit when getting a new toy is playing around with it and then break its OS and then put it back together. I never tried and iPhone or had anything with iOS on it but I did watch some video comparisons of youtube and it feels clunky and harder to use.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 21, 2012)

raulpica said:


> They're rejoicing because it's Apple getting slapped. It's pure mindless hatred. I see that in EVERY single Apple thread.



Personally, I've been enjoying alot of the news where Apple gets slapped. Apple hasn't picked a fight with only Samsung.



Just Another Gamer said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, I still consider Android more aimed towards the geeks than the audience Apple is targeting iOS devices towards. I mean, Android is still like a science project(Stock form). It's gotten more usable in 4.x though. I mean, I love Android(as an OS. App ecosystem is a different story) but you can't say it's so easy that somebody without any technology experience could just pick it up and comprehend it. Unlike iOS which just makes sense from the get-go to most people.
> ...



Personally, I can see where iFish is coming from, because I've owned an iPhone myself for a while. I'm using a Galaxy SII right now, and even though I have plenty of technological experience, I personally have a teensy bit of a hard time figuring things out, having just come from iOS, and wanting to root straight out of the box. I really do love everything that can be done with Android, but the one thing I missed about iOS was the App Market. Android is far better when it comes to customizing, I can change whatever the hell I want, the look, the feel, just about everything. iPhone is probably better for people who really don't care for all of the customization, but want a nice looking phone they can show off.

People complain alot about Android lagging alot, but so far after 5 months of owning an Android device, I haven't felt any lag really at all, compared to my old jailbroken iPhone, which I tended to download alot of tweaks from Cydia on. I could go on and on, but you really can't compare them unless you've experienced them both for a decent period of time, they both have their advantages and their downsides. I would hands down go with an Android device though, if I ever need a new phone. Until then, I'll keep rockin' my SII.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2012)

Hikaru said:


> [...]iPhone is probably better for people who really don't care for all of the customization, but want a nice looking phone they can show off.[...]



Which is the same reasoning behind why people buy the Beats by Dr. Dre.  "If they're expensive and everyone else has them, they must be good!"  When in reality you're just buying a fashion statement.

But I'm a guy.  The hell do I know about "fashion", right? 

Edit - working in electronics retail, I make this comparison to customers all the time - "The Beats Box by Dr. Dre over there - $400.  You're paying for his name.  That thing sounds like crap compared to the $170 SoundFreaq dock here.  And this thing is half the size."


----------



## Rydian (Jul 21, 2012)

Considering that the beats series is shit while the iPad and iPhone are actually powerful and useful devices, I don't think that's a fair comparison.

To say that the only things idevices have going for them is the look... that's just straight-up ignorant.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2012)

How many people get iPhones "because everyone else has them?"

How many people get Beats "because everyone else has them?"

I'm making *a* comparison.  One comparison does not imply that it is the *ONLY* comparison.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 21, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> > [...]iPhone is probably better for people who really don't care for all of the customization, but want a nice looking phone they can show off.[...]
> ...



I actually bought a knockoff pair of Beats before, for like 100 bucks. They sounded about the same, if not better. Beats are fine, not really worth the price though. As for an iPhone, 200 bucks is about the standard for most high end smartphones (with a 2 year contract), and is reasonable.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 21, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> How many people get iPhones "because everyone else has them?"
> 
> How many people get Beats "because everyone else has them?"
> 
> I'm making *a* comparison.  One comparison does not imply that it is the *ONLY* comparison.


That's not the only comparison you made, however.



> "If they're expensive and everyone else has them, they must be good!" When in reality you're just buying a fashion statement.


Which is directly stating that they're not good and are _only_ a fashion statement, which is false.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2012)

Rydian said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > How many people get iPhones "because everyone else has them?"
> ...



That was more directed towards the Beats, but you can't deny the fact that the ownership of an iPhone (or any iDevice, really) also stands for a considerable "class" or "social status".


----------



## iFish (Jul 21, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > plasma dragon007 said:
> ...


I can.But by the logic, any phone is a fashion statement.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 21, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > plasma dragon007 said:
> ...



I can sort of agree, although I'm thinking more about the thousands of kids/"hipsters" that walk around with them (I say hipsters because alot of my classmates recently "learned" about what a hipster was, and consider themselves so). My Uncle has an iPhone, but I don't really see him as someone with "class" or a "social status". xD


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2012)

Hikaru said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said:
> ...



Yes, generally it is the younger crowd that would consider that as such, anyone below 25-30 I would pretty much say.

iFish, yes.  But how often do you walk around and go "Oh, hey, he has a Samsung Stratosphere!" or "Oh wow look at that Droid RAZR"?  Where the iPhone is pretty much unmistakable regardless of what kind of case is on it?  I bought my Galaxy Nexus because when I got it, it was one of the best phones you could get.  I don't give a damn if everyone can tell I have one (frankly, nobody I know has any idea what it is) and I don't care to have the most popular, "hip" phone out there.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 22, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> That was more directed towards the Beats, but you can't deny the fact that the ownership of an iPhone (or any iDevice, really) also stands for a considerable "class" or "social status".



And for many people, owning an Android device is a "look I'm too cool to be sucked in by the Apple hype" kind of thing.

Just sayin,


----------

